# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Neue Selbsthilfegruppe in Erlangen

## WinfriedW

Es gibt offenbar eine neue Selbsthilfegruppe in Erlangen, die sich morgen trifft:
http://www.uk-erlangen.de/e467/e583/...index_ger.html

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, dort zu sein.


WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ich habe mir vorgenommen, dort zu sein.


So eine Prostatakrebs-SHG ist vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich den Altersschnitt doch deutlich nach unten ziehe, hartes Brot für mich. Einige Mitstreiter schon etwas debil, was sich darin manifestiert, dass sie entweder innerhalb von 10 min dreimal das Selbe erzählen und/oder nicht mitbekommen, was in letzten 5 min erzählt wurde.

Gelernt habe ich, dass es zumindest in dieser Gruppe eine Mehrheit gibt, die nach rad. Prostatektomie oder auch nach Brachytherapie Blasen- und/oder Darmentleerunsstörungen, meist mehr oder weniger starke Inkontinenz hat. Das ist nun gar nicht mein Thema.

Eine Physiotherapeutin machte etwas Werbung für ihre Beckenbodengymnastik und verteilte am Ende der Veranstaltung ihre Visitenkarten. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass das Kontinenztrainig, das ich während der AHB in Bad Wildungen genoss, eine ungleich bessere Qualität hatte. In Bad Wildungen macht *Mann* und auf diesen Unterschied in der Terminologie wird großen Wert gelegt, keine Beckenbodengymnastik sondern Kontinenztrainig. Ob dies allerdings noch Sinn macht, wenn die OP zwei Jahre zurückliegt und sich der Betroffen mit seinen Vorlagen mehr oder weniger arrangiert hat, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Nun gut, ich habe ja nun vier Wochen Zeit darüber nachzudenken, ob ich noch mal hingehe.

Übrigens wird die SHG von Prof. Wullich gepäppelt, der sie für sein in Planung befindliches zertifiziertes Prostatakrebszentrum braucht.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ja die Zertifizierung, wenn man es von der SHG Seite sieht, eine anstrengende Sache, wenn man es richtig machen will.

Mach was draus, helfe den Leuten. Mir wäre es langweilig ohne meine SHGs. Werde Leiter und bringe den Leuten was bei. Versuche selbst zu lernen, du weisst was ich meine und schau, daß die Männer vor der Therapie kommen. Du kannst ja bei mir Unterricht nehmen. Mit dem Organisieren, dem Schriftlichen, dem PC habe ich es wie bekannt nicht so.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Werde Leiter und bringe den Leuten was bei. ..


Es ist nicht meine Art, anderen Leuten die Führungsposition streitig zu machen.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried, 
es soll Leute geben, die den Unterschied zwischen Frau und Mann nicht kennen und was sich ins Gehirn manifestiert hat, kann man schlecht wieder revidieren!



> WinfriedW: Eine Physiotherapeutin machte etwas Werbung für ihre Beckenbodengymnastik und verteilte am Ende der Veranstaltung ihre Visitenkarten. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass das Kontinenztrainig, das ich während der AHB in Bad Wildungen genoss, eine ungleich bessere Qualität hatte. In Bad Wildungen macht *Mann* und auf diesen Unterschied in der Terminologie wird großen Wert gelegt, keine Beckenbodengymnastik sondern Kontinenztrainig.


 


> Aus meinem Profil: Wenn Interesse an "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" PDF-Datei! Dann Bitte eine E-Mail an: Helmut.2@gmx.de


 Wer beim inkontinenten Mann immer noch Werbung für Beckenbodentraining macht, dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen! Aber,


> WinfriedW: Ob dies allerdings noch Sinn macht, wenn die OP zwei Jahre zurückliegt und sich der Betroffen mit seinen Vorlagen mehr oder weniger arrangiert hat, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


 es ist nie zu früh und selten zu spät! Man kann jeden Muskel wenigstens wieder so in Form bringen, daß er halbwegs seine Funktion erfüllt, oder nicht?

Meine PDF-Datei "Inkontinenztraining für den Mann" genau so wie sie in der Wildetal-Klinik praktiziert wird, kann von mir "Kostenlos und Unverbindlich" bezogen werden.

Es können sich auch SHG-Gruppen Leiter bei mir melden und diese PDF-Datei anfordern, nur keine Hemmungen! Es haben sich schon mehr als 50 Forum-Mitglieder bei mir gemeldet und sie angefordert. Für Jeden wünsche ich, Er benötigt dieses Training nicht!
Allzeit gute Genesung!
Helmut

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,das weiss doch wohl jeder,das ein Beckenbodentraining,bei Männern nichts bringt!!!Eure Muskeln sind nun etwas anders gelagert,als bei uns Frauen!!Darum hat mein Mann auch in der Reha,ein spezielles Training,für den Mann gemacht und ist jetzt nach 3Wochen Kontinent!!!!
Alles Gute,
Monikamai

----------


## Helmut.2

Leider nicht, Monika,



> Hallo,das weiss doch wohl jeder,das ein Beckenbodentraining,bei Männern nichts bringt!!!Eure Muskeln sind nun etwas anders gelagert,als bei uns Frauen!!Darum hat mein Mann auch in der Reha,ein spezielles Training,für den Mann gemacht und ist jetzt nach 3Wochen Kontinent!!!!


 Geh doch mal in die physiotherapeutischen Praxen was die von "Inkontinenztraining für den Mann" halten? Sie werden Dich anschauen als ob Du vom anderen Stern wärst, Wetten daß? 
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## monikamai

Hallo Helmut2,auch wenn es vielleicht an dir vorbei gegangen ist---es gibt nun mehr andere Übungen---und die Helfen unseren Männern,die vielleicht einige Jahre jünger sind als ihr!!!!Wo liegt wohl der Unterschied,das der eine,in letzter das  Zeit,viel früher kontinent ist????Es gibt seid einiger Zeit,ganz andere Übungen,die auch Dir helfen !!!!!!Wann warst Du das letzte mal in der Reha oder bei einen spez.Arzt????
L.G.
Monikamai

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Es gibt seid einiger Zeit,ganz andere Übungen,die auch Dir helfen !!!!!! ...


Mir helfen die neuen Übungen nicht, denn ich bin dicht. In sofern ist das alles nicht wirklich mein Thema.

Hierzu: http://www.kontinenztraining.de


WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

auch mein Thema nicht, aber das Thema vieler Operierten, wenn ich das sagen darf. Bestrahlten gleich, oder nach 2 Jahren erneut, dann kommt der Stuhl evtl. dazu. Aber die Statistik sagt ja wa anders. Zu früh bestrahlten, die nach OP noch nicht dicht waren u.v.m. Die sind froh, wenn man ihnen hilft. Vor OP propagiere ich immer Beckenbodengymnastig zu machen. Warum mache ich das eigentlich?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,



> Mir helfen die neuen Übungen nicht, denn ich bin dicht. In sofern ist das alles nicht wirklich mein Thema.


Damit hat Monika mich gemeint aber ich bin ja auch schon lange dicht, ich meinte kontinent!

Bei der dem nächsten in der UNI-Klinik Ulm vorgenommene Harnröhren Behandlung, kann es mir wieder passieren, daß ich inkontinent werde und hoffe nur, daß der äußere Harnschließmuskel dabei nicht verletzt wird.



> auch wenn es vielleicht an dir vorbei gegangen ist---es gibt nun mehr andere Übungen


Monika, Du darfst versichert sein, es gibt nur diese "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" um wieder kontinent zu werden, siehe => *http://www.kontinenztraining.de* mit der großen Ausnahmen natürlich, der wurde verletzt, die Nerven dazu durchgeschnitten oder Der Tumor hat sich so weit ausgebreitet, daß alles, auch der äußere Schließmuskel weg muß!

Ich freue mich wie ein kleiner Schneekönig, daß Winfried diese Webseite hier rein gebracht hat denn ich kenne sie noch nicht aber dafür *diese* hier!

Meine AHB -nach der ST = Strahlentherapie- hatte ich in der Klinik Wildetal und da wollte ich ja unbedingt hin weil, sie fast die selbe Inkontinenztraining machten wie ich und das wollt ich mir doch genauer ansehen. Sie machten noch besseres Training wie ich es mir selbst beigebracht habe!

Hatte mir einen Termin bei Dr. med. Vahlensieck geben lassen um mit Ihn persönlich darüber zu reden, und äußerte die Bitte, dieses Training doch auf der BPS-Website bringen zu dürfen und Er gab mir folgende schriftliche Erklärung mit:

(Abschrift)

Unser Zeichen: Dr. VA/sch Datum: 22. Iuni 2005 

Sehr geehrter Herr F...,
zurückkommend auf Ihren Vorschlag, unseren Patienten-Flyer "Kontinenztraining für Männer" auf der Web-Seite der BPS auszuführen, möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass nach Rücksprache mit unserer Geschäftsleitung dem nichts entgegensteht. Allerdings würden wir gerne einen Hinweis auf die Autorenschaft unserer Klinik mitvermerkt wissen. Darüber hinaus möchten wir eine Verlinkung zu unseren Web-Seiten www.kliniken-hartenstein.de und www.kontinenztraining.de anregen.
Wenn Sie mit den vorgeschlagenem Vorgehen einverstanden sind, bitte ich um kurze Rückmeldung.
Mitfreundlichen Grüßen
(Unterschrift)
Priv.-Doz. Dr. med. W. Vahlensieck

Das Original schreiben habe ich dem BPS zukommen lassen um die Bitte das "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" in PDF-Format auf der Website BPS zu bringen, damit sie Jeder von dort holen kann aber leider hat man sich nicht die Mühe gemacht und die Blätter gescannt und so Veröffentlicht!

Ich kann diese PDF-Datei - meine Schwiegertochter Monika hat sie abgeschrieben und in PDF-Format umgewandelt, da für herzlichen Dank!- dem BPS zur jeder Zeit zur Verfügung stellen!
Wünsche Jedem, daß er kontinent ist
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

ich kenne nicht den Inhalt der PDF-Datei, welche Du immer anbietest. Aber ich weiß, dass im "Blauen Ratgeber Nr. 17" der Deutschen Krebshilfe ein recht guter Artikel zum Kontinenztraining enthalten ist, Autor ist Dr. Vahlensiek. Unterscheidet sich die Schrift über Dich wesentlich?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Dieter,



> Unterscheidet sich die Schrift über Dich wesentlich?


 Fast gleich nur die GraphiK und die Bilder aus der Video Aufnahmen sind hier bestens dargestellt in meiner PDF-Datei natürlich nicht aber sonst Original übernommen sogar das Firmen Logo, Adresse und Tel.-Nr. wie das Original eben aussieht welches ich in der AHB übernommen habe! Ich mach doch keine haben Sachen! Aber, was ich dabei habe ist die "Akupressurpunkte" zur Unterstützung des Kontinenztrainings!

Hier ist aber alles bildlich dargestellt wo die Punkte liegen und wer nicht zurecht kommt sollte einen auf suchen der sich mit *Akupressurpunkte* aus kennt!

Ich sende es Dir gerne zu, dann kannst Du selbst vergleichen!
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Neue vorsorgliche Bewegungsabläufe

*Hallo, Helmut, nachdem Du Dich als absoluter Allrounder in Sachen Kontinenztraining geoutet hast, wurde ich beim Lesen eines Artikels über "Übungen für eine gesunde Prostata" in einer hiesigen Tageszeitung stutzig. Es handelt sich um einen Kurs der Volkshochschule Schifferstadt mit dem Titel "Virivital", Training für den gesunden Mann. Es ist ein Konzept zur Verhinderung von Prostataleiden. Es kräftigt und lockert und koordiniert die Muskelgruppen vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle. Der Schwerpunkt liegt in den Muskelschichten des Beckenbodens. Diese werden bei der üblichen Gymnastik oft ignoriert. Der Beckenboden dichtet uns nicht nur nach unten ab, sondern zentriert den ganzen Körper. Er hält uns im Gleichgewicht und sorgt für Körperhaltung. Innere Organe und Geschlechtsorgane werden bei jeder Bewegung des Beckenbodens stimuliert. Der Beckenboden ist verbunden mit dem Becken, Hüftgelenk, der Wirbelsäule, Bauchwand, inneren Organen und dem Zwerchfell.
Dem Kursusleiter wurde die Frage gestellt, "was würde passieren, wenn man solche Übungen nicht macht?". Er meinte: "Die Samenfäden, die in den Hoden erzeugt werden, versorgt die Prostata mit Substanzen, damit sie sich fortbewegen. Dafür hält die Prostata jede Menge hochkonzentrierter Substanzen wie etwa Zitronensäure oder Phospate bereit. Erfolgt jedoch kein Abruf durch Samenergüsse, dann bleiben diese Substanzen in der Prostata, bis sie überaltern und infektiös werden.  Das kann zu Entzündungen, Wucherungen und Krebs in der Prostata führen."
Der Kursablauf wird wie folgt beschrieben: Durch Kraftübungen und Belebung des Beckenbodens und der Organe durch mehr Blut- und Sauerstoffzufuhr wird die Prostata stabilisiert. Die Teilnehmer sollen ihren Beckenboden wahrnehmen, ihn für Atmung in Ruhe und Bewegung einsetzen und bewusst anspannen und lockern. Damit verbessert sich die Beweglichkeit des Beckens, der Hüftgelenke und der Wirbelsäule. Durch entsprechende Tiefenatmung über das Zwerchfell werden die Organe massiert.Vibrationsübungen lösen vorhandene Verspannungen. Das Training sollte täglich zum festen Bestandteil zuhause werden. Voraussetzungen sind nicht erforderlich. Keine Einschränkung bezüglich Alter und Fitness; lediglich bei einem Gebrechen sollte man vorher einen Arzt befragen.

Es könnte also doch was dran sein, dass ab einem gewissen Alter oder aber überhaupt, deutlich reduzierter GV die Wahrscheinlichkeit PK zu bekommen, erhöhen würde. Es hilft aber dann wohl nur noch denen, die ihre Prostata noch ihr eigen nennen. Das sind meine ganz privaten Gedankengänge. Eine nachträgliche Erhöhung der GV-Einheiten brächte wohl auch nichts mehr, wenn man diesem Kursusleiter denn Glauben schenken würde.  

*"Der Humor nimmt die Welt hin, wie sie ist, sucht sie nicht zu verbessern und zu belehren, sondern mit Weisheit zu ertragen"
*(Charles Dickens)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dem Kursusleiter wurde die Frage gestellt, ...


Stellt sich die Frage, woher der Kursleiter seine Weisheit hat.

Achtung Quacksalber, sie sind überall, nicht nur in der  Schifferstädter   Volkshochschule unterwegs.

Ich würde stattdessen empfehlen, einmal wöchentlich in einem Sportbad schwimmen zu gehen, richtig schwimmen 1000 od. wenigstens 500 Meter. Das stärkt nicht nur den Beckenboden und ist ggf. auch eine gute OP-Vorbereitung.

WW

----------


## silver dollar

> ............
> Ich würde stattdessen empfehlen, einmal wöchentlich in einem Sportbad schwimmen zu gehen, richtig schwimmen 1000 od. wenigstens 500 Meter. Das stärkt nicht nur den Beckenboden und ist ggf. auch eine gute OP-Vorbereitung.
> 
> WW


absolut zutreffend, neben den originaeren den Beckenboden ansprechenden Uebungen gehen eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl von Physiotherapeuten davon aus, dass alleine eine die Durchblutung anregende
Uebung den Beckenboden seitens der Muskulatur staerkt und OP vorbereitend wirken kann

Gruss

----------


## Harro

*Es gibt sicher noch mehr Übungen

*Hallo, Winfried, eine VHS kann es sich nicht leisten, Quacksalber zu beschäftigen. Siehe *hierzu* den Bericht im "Hamburger Abendblatt". Diese Kursusleiter werden nicht gerade üppig entlohnt. Es muss schon etwas dran sein an diesen Bewegungsabläufen. Du magst lieber schwimmen, und das ist auch gut so. Andere turnen lieber oder laufen täglich bergauf. Jedem seine individuelle Übung, wenn sie denn hilft.

*"Nichts als leichter als Selbstbetrug; denn, was ein Mensch wahr haben möchte, hält er auch für wahr"
*(Demosthenes)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo, Winfried, eine VHS kann es sich nicht leisten, Quacksalber zu beschäftigen. ...


Der Kurs wird vom Kursleiter vorgeschlagen. Die VHS nickt es dann ab, wenn sie Hoffnung hat, dass der Kurs einigermaßen ausgebucht wird. Kein Mensch überprüft die die Inhalte, die im Kurs vermittelt werden.

Das Thema Bezahlung der Kursleiter steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber für 18 oder 19 Euro pro Unterrichtsstunde bekommst du sicher kein hoch qualifiziertes Personal - vielleicht einen Physiotherapeuten, der auf diese Weise hofft seine Praxis ein wenig zu füllen.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Suche nach Bestätigung

*Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, wie ein Kursus an eine VHS zustande kommt und ob die Seriösität und von wem überprüft wird. Aber nun bin ich neugierig geworden und wollte wissen, ob an der Darstellung des Kursusleiters zur Überalterung der in der Prostata vorhandenen Substanzen etwas dran ist. Wenn man bei Google eingibt:
"Fördert sexuelle Abstinenz Prostatakrebs" bekommt man schon einige Hinweise sogar von Medizinern. In einem Link war zum Beispiel zu lesen:

*Sex beugt Prostatakrebs vor*
 Häufige Ejakulation, besonders bei Männern in den 20er, kann das Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken senken. Das berichteten australische Forscher im englischen Journal of Urology.
 Beobachtungen bei Männern, die häufig andere Sexpartner hatten – und demnach auch viel Sex – ergaben keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Männern bei denen Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wurde und denen ohne Befund. Bei Männern in den 30er, 40er und 50er Lebensjahren.
 Männer, die in den 20er Lebensjahren aber 5 oder mehrmals in der Woche ejakulieren, bei denen verringert sich das Risiko um ein Drittel später Prostatakrebs zu bekommen.

Wer dazu mehr wissen möchte, mag dort weiterstöbern, wo ich aufgehört habe. Ich meine, auch schon früher und an mehreren fundierten Stellen ähnliche Kommentare gelesen zu haben. Vielleicht melden sich ja morgen auch noch unsere Mediziner zu Wort.

*"Der beste Lügner ist der, der mit den wenigsten Lügen am längsten auskommt"
*(Samuel Butler)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Suche nach Bestätigung
> *...
> 
> *Sex beugt Prostatakrebs vor*
>  Häufige Ejakulation, besonders bei Männern in den 20er, kann das Risiko an Prostatakrebs zu erkranken senken. ...


Du gehst demnach davon aus, dass besagter VHS-Kurs die Häufigkeit der Ejakulation fördert, sozusagen eine Onanieranleitung ist?

Was an unseren Volkshochschulen nicht alles gelehrt wird.  :verwirrt:   :verwirrt:   :verwirrt: 

WW

----------


## spertel

Hallo Hutschi

Wieder so eine Studie, die die Welt nicht braucht. Wenn da nur ein Funken Substanz dran wäre, hätte ich selbst in 500 Jahren keinen Pk bekommen dürfen....

Einen schönen Abend 

Reinhard

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Harald,



> Hutschi: Männer, die in den 20er Lebensjahren aber 5 oder mehrmals in der Woche ejakulieren, bei denen verringert sich das Risiko um ein Drittel später Prostatakrebs zu bekommen.


 Wenn es darum geht, dürfte ich ja keinen Prostatakrebs bekommen haben, denn ich hatte Mono-Duo-Sex mit Ejakulation in fast allen Variationen und das schon ab den 10er Jahren und seit über 10 Jahren natürlich Mono-Sex ohne Ejakulation!


> Kursusleiter wurde die Frage gestellt: "Die Samenfäden, die in den Hoden erzeugt werden, versorgt die Prostata mit Substanzen, damit sie sich fortbewegen. Dafür hält die Prostata jede Menge hochkonzentrierter Substanzen wie etwa Zitronensäure oder Phospate bereit. Erfolgt jedoch kein Abruf durch Samenergüsse, dann bleiben diese Substanzen in der Prostata, bis sie überaltern und infektiös werden. Das kann zu Entzündungen, Wucherungen und Krebs in der Prostata führen."


 Sag deinem Kursleiter *"Schuster bleib bei deinem Leisten"* und mach weiter hin *Körperertüchtigung* und lasse die die Meinung über die Prostata und Peripherie!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Nun mal der Reihe nach

*In einem anderen Thread beklagte sich die irgendwie gelangweilte und in vielen Threads plötzlich dazwischen auftauchende Ehefrau eines Betroffenen darüber, dass hier im Forum nichts los sei und man ständig Tabellen von Laborergebnissen zur Kenntnis nehmen müsse und überhaupt nur noch von PK und sonst nichts Anderem mehr die Rede sei. Dieser VHS-Kursus schien mir geeignet, wieder ein wenig Leben in diesen also so tristen Ablauf zu bringen.




> Du gehst demnach davon aus, dass besagter VHS-Kurs die Häufigkeit der Ejakulation fördert, sozusagen eine Onanieranleitung ist?
> 
> Was an unseren Volkshochschulen nicht alles gelehrt wird.   
> 
> WW


Lieber Winfried, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du mir das nicht ernsthaft unterstellst. Übrigens mit den Erläuterungen zu Onan bin ich hier schon mal angeeckt. Das ist doch vordergründig ein Thema während der Pubertät oder danach mangels aktivem Partner. Das muss sicher auch nicht gelehrt werden, das bringen einem schon die Klassenkameraden in der Schule bei, wenn man nicht von selbst drauf kommt.




> Wieder so eine Studie, die die Welt nicht braucht. Wenn da nur ein Funken Substanz dran wäre, hätte ich selbst in 500 Jahren keinen Pk bekommen dürfen....


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, und ich wäre dann auch eine. Aber, lieber Reinhard, warum so bescheiden? 500? Na, ja, Du bist ein Spätgeborener, also nach mir. Sag nicht gleich: Angeber. 




> Wenn es darum geht, dürfte ich ja keinen Prostatakrebs bekommen haben, denn ich hatte Mono-Duo-Sex mit Ejakulation in fast allen Variationen und das schon ab den 10er Jahren und seit über 10 Jahren natürlich Mono-Sex ohne Ejakulation!


Was ist das denn für eine Masche vom Tegernsee?




> Sag deinem Kursleiter *"Schuster bleib bei deinem Leisten"* und mach weiter hin *Körperertüchtigung* und lasse die die Meinung über die Prostata und Peripherie!
> Gruß, Helmut


Lieber, Helmut, ich besuche ja den Kursus nicht; aber für die körperliche Ertüchtigung taugt er allemal. Wenn dann tatsächlich die Häufigkeit der Ejakulationen dadurch gesteigert werden kann, wird das evtl. die Geburtenraten in die Höhe treiben.

*"Ruhm hat nichts mit Popularität zu tun. Popularität hält manchmal nur von einem Klatsch bis zum nächsten"
*(Charlie Chaplin]

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

*Männer, 

was macht ihr aus meinem Thread?*  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

*WW*

----------


## Harro

*Enttäuschung

*


> Nun gut, ich habe ja nun vier Wochen Zeit darüber nachzudenken, ob ich noch mal hingehe.


Das klang aber nicht so ganz zufrieden. Und nun reklamierst Du diesen Thread als Deinen Thread, nur weil Du ihn ins Leben gerufen hast. Es war doch schon eher ein Abgesang und sprudelte nicht vor Begeisterung. Ich kann das aber nachfühlen. Wenn man schon so viel eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, lieber Winfried, dann fühlt man sich in so einer SHG, vorallem, wenn man das erste Mal dahin geht, irgendwie wie ein Fremder. Zu meiner hiesigen SHG komme ich immer noch regelmäßig, und zwar seit 7 Jahren. Man kennt sich, man begrüßt sich, fragt wie es geht. Meine Antwort kennt man mittlerweile auch schon auf die Frage wie es geht, nämlich "Am liebsten gut".
Winfried, geh nur wieder hin, Dein Rat wird wird sicher gefragt sein, wenn man erst einmal weiß, was Du alles weißt.

*"Ich habe es satt, die Menschen zu durchschauen. Es ist so leicht und es führt zu nichts"
*(Elias Canetti)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

